# River Race Track - Layout Change



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

We are talking about doing a new layout when we get back from Austin. What would y'all be interested in? Straight-a-way, bowl and quad are not going to change.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

just let me know when and ill be there to help. i might be able to get a tractor out there so let me know in advance


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

nice what are dimensions again?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

125' x 85'


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I always thought the mogul bumps section they had at southside was easy to build, fun to drive, and an easy challenge for learning to set up your car correctly.

Take out the giant hump on the back lane and move the triple farther to the middle of that lane. Then turn that step-off corner into a bowl turn. Just some personal wants........you asked!

If ya'll are gonna work on it the weekend of the 17th, I should be able to help out.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Two QUADS, BIG JUMPS!!!!


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

what about a section like in austin for the make a wish race that was in the middle of the track with the table top jump on the back straight. we could put it where the double double double section and hobby hill is.


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green (Jun 15, 2009)

Whatever yall decide it will be great! I just wanted to thank everyone at the river for putting on such a great race and continueing to better the facility for our enjoyment! The new lights are amazing and made it a real treat to actually race at night and be able to see your car everywhere on the track! Brian and Lala, yall have always been there to help us out when we break something and are willing to sacrifice parts for us so we can run,BTW thanks for loaning KJ some batteries so I could beat him,lol! Doug, Ken and Darren are awesome and always make us feel right at home when we are able to make it out! I'm gonna continue spreading the word and we will see ya'll out at the river every Friday that we are off and have a chance
to get away!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

I would like to see the quad made smaller (Longer/same length and lower). Thats about it for me, but I don't make it down there much so take it for what it's worth to you.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Elevation changes ,little hill climb action:biggrin:


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

here is a layout that Mad Dog emailed me.


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

now thats a good way to use your etch a sketch!!! nice layout MD


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green (Jun 15, 2009)

Cool layout MD, although the half corners are slow and prolly wont be able to see them behind the table top! Throw a double double right there and its a start!


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

What about a cross over after the quad


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

That's what I am talking about


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

I like the blue grove in the middle of the path...


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

How bout a kicker section?


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

What about a big plywood wall in the corner after "Joe's Hobby Hill" where you drive straight up and back down?


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

OK that is a very nice layout!


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Me like both...


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Mad Dog and Jason!! :cheers: lets build it!!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Jason, I like that layout. It is very similar to one we are currently favoring. here are some of the layouts we have been looking at. Sorry but no jumps on them yet.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Of the non cross overs kinda like G. the only problem I see with the Cross over versions you got there are that the x-overs are too close to the corner after the quad not giving the stadium trucks enough speed up to clear it. Mine is placed back another 7-10 ft to give them more run up. I remember many slashes not clearing this at a similar track in Dallas only to get T-boned by cross traffic when they didn't make it.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

All versions of the crossover would require you to carry speed coming off the quad to clear the crossed lane. The crossed lane would more than likely be narrowed at the point of crossing. If you are not going to make the jump, you will need to wait for a clearing in cross traffic. The River Track is first and foremost an 1/8th scale track and will be designed accordingly.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

+1......very cool!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

The last look like it would put out some fast lap times, C. 

I think C looks promising but could use some more technical sections, in the back right. It seems like it has a lot of dead space. Maybe a few more tight turns in the triangle, in out in then back to the cross over. In figure 8 racing we would wait, in sportsman who waits for anybody anyway...lol. Maybe if we made that crossover slightly like a step down over distance or the take off higher than the downslope. To compensate for the heavier or undersized motors or what not.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

darrenwilliams said:


> All versions of the crossover would require you to carry speed coming off the quad to clear the crossed lane. The crossed lane would more than likely be narrowed at the point of crossing. If you are not going to make the jump, you will need to wait for a clearing in cross traffic. The River Track is first and foremost an 1/8th scale track and will be designed accordingly.


Ya thats true. I dont race slash anymore but just putting that out there. In that case I like My design>D>G in that order.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

_I like them all. New tracks are always cooooooooool..._


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

I like b then g. But they all look cool. Whatever you chose I'm sure people will love it.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*hmmmm*

i like f.............do u c what i b sayin.......b....


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

F :texasflag


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

I like what Jason had drawn up, but for me A is pretty cool. I would love to see another nice rythem section and some table top style turns, maybe even some off camber stuff. The guys at the river are always coming up with good stuff and Im sure what ever gets decided on will be cool. New tracks are fun no matter what. When are you guys planning on doing the track mods? Work is kinda slow right now for me and I would love to come down and lend a helping hand or shovel.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Brain just emailed in his layout


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

There you go, just add a rythm section, whoops, or wash board in one of those short straights.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I think it would be AWESOME if the entire left lane was a straight and you'd have to go through a super fast sweeper to get onto the main straight!!!


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

I think Brian's is the best so far, I took his layout and added a bit to it making the crossover more doable all and avoid over shooting to other lane. I also added a few more obstacles and I think this one screams "Rivertrack" all over it.:cop: If you build it they will come!


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

We could put a sheet of expanded metal across the cross over so you can see your car thru it and no wrecks from coming up short. I do like the wall ride!


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

We could put a sheet of expanded metal grating across the cross over so you can see your car thru it and no wrecks from coming up short. I do like the wall ride!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I say leave the cross over as-is. If they over shoot put a net up or learn to no go full blast over it. The diagram only shows elevations but I am sure that a mogul, wash board or something in the other straights will be added.


----------



## captdave (Mar 18, 2005)

killerkustoms is cool, no worry about a car landing on you! Lots of nice ideas!

Ken who is the lucky designer?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Here is another version that Brian sent in while we were in Austin.


----------



## captdave (Mar 18, 2005)

very nice, I still like the other one best.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

The left side looks basically like the front section at Mike's. You're going to have ALL kinds of people flying over the fence and into the ditch, or worse, onto cars!

Keep that side simple & low, IMO.............


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I met a guy in a hotel in Round Rock this past weekend that had 3 cars and lots of gear. He and his group had been at race. I asked him if he ever visted 2Cool RC Forum. He said, "No, wait, that's those guys that race at that River Race track, right?" I told him yes, but not sure of all of the details since I am not an RC guy.

He is going to check out the your forum and wants to check out the track.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Sweet!  Growing the forum is good for growing the hobby!


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

essayons75 said:


> I met a guy in a hotel in Round Rock this past weekend that had 3 cars and lots of gear. He and his group had been at race. I asked him if he ever visted 2Cool RC Forum. He said, "No, wait, that's those guys that race at that River Race track, right?" I told him yes, but not sure of all of the details since I am not an RC guy.
> 
> He is going to check out the your forum and wants to check out the track.


Nice job essayons! Spread the word!


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Get er done....*

Sweet. New layouts....

Go to Joe's.................


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green (Jun 15, 2009)

Ya that table triple is a danger zone at Mikes, I wouldnt recommend putting that on this layout!! All the other ideas are awsome though!!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Gary said:


> Sweet!  Growing the forum is good for growing the hobby!





tarpon140 said:


> Nice job essayons! Spread the word!


I speak 2Cool every where I go, customers, friends, people in grocery lines, folks that look like they are having a bad day that I want to make madder....

Often I get a blank stare and I'm embarrassed trying to explain 2Cool, like I am talking about aliens landing in my house...but every now and then, THEY GET IT!!! It's 2Cool.

Great sport you guys have going. I bet my son (15) would feed right into the sport considering his athletic ability and computer gaming skills.


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

essayons75 said:


> I speak 2Cool every where I go, customers, friends, people in grocery lines, folks that look like they are having a bad day that I want to make madder....
> 
> Often I get a blank stare and I'm embarrassed trying to explain 2Cool, like I am talking about aliens landing in my house...but every now and then, THEY GET IT!!! It's 2Cool.
> 
> Great sport you guys have going. I bet my son (15) would feed right into the sport considering his athletic ability and computer gaming skills.


Here's some greenies for a job well done!


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

darrenwilliams said:


> Here is another version that Brian sent in while we were in Austin.


 That lay out is [email protected]#$
As for the table top the cars are straight @ you easy to line up for the jump.IMO


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Pick a track and lets start building it! as they say (build it and they will come):cheers:


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

They decided on one yet? Either one will make us happy, be glad to run it..lol.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

We will probably pick a layout this Friday and start laying out the jumps. It will be done before the HARC next month.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Hopefully, nothing arises where I miss that HARC race as well. Looking forward to owning the quad...lol.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Here is another Mad Dog layout


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

If you build that one, I'll start racing at Joe's instead.:rotfl:


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Doesn't matter, on the layout at this point, I say take the best from each one and surprise us. I think that is what going to happen anyway, so have at it.


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

build it :an4:


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Ok Is this better*

Ok


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Ok, polls are closed. No more new layouts, I am sure we have enough canidates. Now lets just tally the votes and let the RRT officials choose the lucky winner....lol.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Mad Dog, does that left lane have any obstacles on it or will it be flat?

I ask because that always seems like a bit of a trouble area. 

Not saying you need to make it too easy, but......the less people break, the more they come back!


----------



## germania (Apr 15, 2010)

*new*

Hi, everyone just wanted to introduce myself. names John and I recently bought a revo and was looking to into some racing. good to see so many people into the hobbie. I won't be able to make it out this weekend. but will be out in the next couple of weeks to get in on the action and have a great time.

-John


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

If you need help on making the Revo more race ready, if you dont have the platinum version, I can help you out.


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Now that last one works for me maddog!


----------



## germania (Apr 15, 2010)

this is my first nitro. well first RC period so not really sure what i need at this point just need to get it out on the track and get some drive time. I'm still a greenhorn..lol. first thing i'll need is a transponder so will be a week or two till i can afford it. but eager to get out on the track. will definately be out in a week or two.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum John! 

My only advice is, never take anything on this forum personally..........that's when threads tend to head south. I like to imagine that when I read stuff, people are smiling as they are typing it. Otherwise, you can read something in a way it wasn't intended.

As for your truck, all a Revo needs is some setup time, some good truggy-type race tires, and a transponder and it is competitive vehicle!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

We have loaner transponders at The River Track for no cost.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*It's flat Courtney*

I realize that we do need some short flat sections, but the back left corner is a berm.

Welcome to rc. you wil love it....

Go to Joes............


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

I like that latest layout, but from the drawing it looks like there is no place to turn marshall.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

It's the river, no one turns there anyway..lol


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Get er done*

This is nice too. I'm bored.


----------



## bigmack (Nov 12, 2009)

I like most of them. But the last one Mad Dog is a little to much to me. But i would still race every weekend.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Keep the big air*

My nephew told me he was going to get to run at the Harc race there next month. Hopefully I'll be in good shape so I can get some video. His buddy is going to get the scaffold we used at Vertigo so I'll have a nice spot. He told me that looks like a couple of times a month he'll be off so he can run. Those weekends I'll most likely be in the Houston area at whatever track he's running at. I'll be getting down that way quite a bit. Save me some Big Air 

Griz


----------

